# My 400 litre Discus Community Tank



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thought I'd share some pictures of my work in progress Planted Discus Tank. 
Stock:
8 Various sized Discus bought from a reputable distributor up here.
3 True Siamese algae eaters 
4 Rare Bristlenose plec species. I have the fancy names written down somewhere lol.
30+ Lemon Tetra
4 melanotaenia parkinsoni (Rainbowfish)
Plants:
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Eleocharis Parvula
Echinodorus Rose
Hydrocotyle Tripartita 
Lobelia Cardinalis 
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Cryptocorne Wentii 
blyxa japonica
Anubias Nana
Rotala Rotundefolia

So it started like this 


Added a few more plants after getting a little bored and failing with the Glosso.

These were taken May 11th



And after a couple of minor plant changes and adding of a few extra this is what I have today






I'm pretty happy with how its going so far. My next targets is the get the left side of the tank more height, and hopefully the carpet plants to kick in.
Will be interesting to see how it looks in another month


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank, and some great looking fish in there!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment, my photography skills are pretty bad but I'll have to try and get some of the actual fish instead of blurs at some point haha


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Simply stunning! I've often thought that I would love a discus tank.

Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful  A quality discus tank always looks so stunning. Well beyond my budget though unfortunately!

Some nice plants in there too, it should look gorgeous when they start to fill out


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

NaomiM said:


> Beautiful  A quality discus tank always looks so stunning. Well beyond my budget though unfortunately!
> 
> Some nice plants in there too, it should look gorgeous when they start to fill out


Thanks!
When I was making the post it was first time I'd looked at the photos in a row like that. I didn't actually think anything had grown much hehe.

I would love to get some massive height on the Echinoduros. I've seen real monsters. Mine are sprouting plenty of leaves but as of yet not gained much in height.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan1234 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, my photography skills are pretty bad but I'll have to try and get some of the actual fish instead of blurs at some point haha


Ha, I know what you mean! Was trying to take some pics of my fish earlier, and the results are very shaky looking!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

magpie said:


> Ha, I know what you mean! Was trying to take some pics of my fish earlier, and the results are very shaky looking!


Indeed! I don't have a camera as such but my new phone is supposed to have a pretty dam good one as far as camera phones go. I'm more than sure its capable of taking good pictures I just need to learn how to use it.
Plus when I stand outside the tank shaking a camera around the fish don't tend to want their picture taken, Discus are a little stroppy with things like that. :laugh:


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Can't believe its been over 3 months since I posted this.

Anyway's since then I've added another nice chunk of Sumatra wood, and 2 more plant types in Hygrophila pinnatifida and Aponogeton Ulvaceus, the former not doing so well at the moment, but the Apon is doing great.

Pics!
From this

Too this


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful! Your plants look very healthy


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice setup! You can tell that the discus are happy with the plantation by their color display, otherwise they would be dark in color if unhappy.


----------



## Arin (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow  Lovely aquarium!


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Your Fishes are very beautiful.........aquarium is also looking good with huge number of healthy plants.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, unfortunately I had to tear a lot of the plants out of this tank. There was a few issues regarding making sure the Discus got plenty of food, some of the plants starting to come to the end of the road and looking a bit worse for wear, also I just fancied a change to a simpler set up.


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

very nice looking setup,i used to keep discus. very prestige among the trops, and demand the fussiest of water control. and to see plants growing well is defo a statement of water quality. nice one, you made me want to start fishkeeping again lol


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

That tank is incredible! Amazing job!


----------

